# Ipad 2 et compression photos



## Retsam (7 Août 2011)

Bonjour. Nouvel utilisateur admiratif de l'Ipad, j'emporte celui-ci en vacances. Je décharge mon appareil photo dans l'Ippareil... Comme je veux en faire profiter la famille je vais en compresser quelques unes pour lui faire partager mes vacances. Des photos de 5 mégas en 3G c'est pas furieux. Mais mon ipadou il ne sait pas faire de compression des JPEG.
J'ai télécharger sur appstore plusieurs applis photos mais aucune ne peut me compresser mes photos...
Si quelqu'un connait et a testé une appli pour compresser les photo sur l'Ipad quand on est loin de son Imac merci de me donner son nom ? (pour mes vacances de l'année prochaine bien sur !)
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Pharrel (7 Août 2011)

A ma connaissance il n'existe aucune appli officielle. L'ipad est plutot un outil de consultation que d'édition de media.


----------



## Retsam (8 Août 2011)

Et si je jailbreak ???


----------



## irishboy (12 Août 2011)

tu souhaites les envoyer par mail ?


----------



## Gwen (12 Août 2011)

Lors de l'envoi par courriel, l'iPhone va te demander dans quelle taille tu souhaites envoyer tes photos. Petite, grande, originale, etc. ET surtout il t'indique le poids de ton message.


----------



## irishboy (12 Août 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Lors de l'envoi par courriel, l'iPhone va te demander dans quelle taille tu souhaites envoyer tes photos. Petite, grande, originale, etc. ET surtout il t'indique le poids de ton message.



J'allais lui dire la même chose si il répondait oui à ma question ^^


----------



## Retsam (12 Août 2011)

Bonjour
Merci pour vos réponse, je vais tester.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h36 ----------

Salut
Déjà de retour et déçu, apparemment Ipadou ne se comporte pas comme un iphone !
Merci


----------



## irishboy (12 Août 2011)

eureka j'ai trouvé ton astuce !!! c'est juste moins évident à l'affichage !!!
tu peux ajuster la taille de ce que tu envoi en appuyant sur la taille du fichier !!! L'info se situe a droite de l'intituler CC/CCi:

Si tu y trouves pas je te ferais un screen !!!

Qu'est ce qu'on dit ?


----------



## Retsam (13 Août 2011)

Salut
Pas besoin de screen, j'ai mis mes lunettes et hop, grâce à toi je vais pouvoir partager mes photos avec mes proches même quand je suis éloigne d'Imac et autres connexions haut débit...

Ce que je dit : MERCI, attention pas le petit merci de base, le super gros merci avec les bisous aux filles et les claques dans le dos des mecs !

Du coup je repart en vacances pour tester le truc depuis le bout du monde.

MERCI à tous pour votre aide.


----------

